# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ik wil spiergroei!!

## Frankipanki

Wie weet een middel en waar te verkrijgen welke spiergroei bevordert? Zit nu op een dood punt en heb een boost nodig. Geen adviezen voor prikken ofzo.

----------


## skydirk

de enigste middelen die spiergroei bevorderen zijn anabole steroiden en/of groeihormonen. al de rest wat de sportvoedingsindustrie verkoopt, is bullshit en marketingpraat. maar goed trainen, 6 keer per dag eten en wat eiwitten, dar zou je ook van moeten groeien. traag maar waar.

----------


## DimaX

> de enigste middelen die spiergroei bevorderen zijn anabole steroiden en/of groeihormonen..... al de rest wat de sportvoedingsindustrie verkoopt, is bullshit en marketingpraat. maar goed trainen, 6 keer per dag eten en wat eiwitten, dar zou je ook van moeten groeien. traag maar waar.



Die heeft gelijk

MOest ik jouw zijn proberen !

----------

